# Source help



## Big L (Sep 1, 2015)

Need help from a mod about being listed


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 1, 2015)

Listed for what? We're not a source board so it won't do you any good here


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 1, 2015)

Contact Ziegler. He's a mod here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2015)

Big L said:


> Need help from a mod about being listed


No thank you. We don't host sources at this board.

You are free to post in our uncensored section just keep in mind it is uncensored. The guys here don't appreciate people coming out of the woodwork and posting a list. You will basically be throwing yourself to the wolves.

And be sure to read that forums rules. No contact info no prices etc...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2015)

You want to enlist?

Thanks in advance for your service!


----------



## Joliver (Sep 1, 2015)

<-------sheep. 

Send some samples to: 

Mr Coanbread
600-700 Army-Navy Drive
Arlington, Virginia 22202


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 1, 2015)

Ha! I wish that was your address. I got something I'd send you.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 1, 2015)

Must be legit.  Thanks for the great post.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 2, 2015)

I want the name of your marketing guy. Immediately. Got a mailing list I want you guys to be a part of. We target Senegal and all of Muslim controlled Africa. Payments and deliveries handled by French Missionaries, UNICEF security detail officers, and my sister who is on staff with Dr's W/out Borders. She's an Anesthesiologist so she is THE hookup.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 2, 2015)

Wolf 1 reporting for duty.


----------

